# serial sound



## Goienetxea

Hola!! estoy traduciendo las partes de un systema de rayos x, una de las partes, bueno, ni siquera se ve, dice _serial sound_. Está junto a la pantalla y el teclado, la verdad es que ya lo busqué pero no lo encuentro. Perdón por no tener más contexto. Ojala puedan ayudarme.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Titi Hilda

Necesitamos saber que clase de systema de rayos X es.  Para que se usa?


----------



## Goienetxea

Se usa para radiografías y fluoroscopía. Hay varios modelos, unos usan láser y otros no. NO hay más contexto porque como dije ya sólo es el diagrama, todo el documento fue sobre las pruebas a las que someten estos equipos para ver si están dentro de la norma establecida.


----------



## Titi Hilda

En tu mensaje original dijistes que el termino niquisiera se ve.  Quizas dice signal sound.  Tu sabes lo que es.


----------



## k-in-sc

Is there something online, a diagram, that we could look at? I'm not finding it either.


----------



## Goienetxea

I don't know, I've got a diagram but you can only see the name,it is between video data and PO cable, if that helps, but ther's only a line joining the other two. Thanks, a lot.


----------



## Titi Hilda

Tu trabajas con este equipo?  Emite el equipo un sonido (signal?)

Si no se refiere a signal crees que el termino pudiese referirse al tipo de onda que usa la maquina (sound?)


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, you're SURE it just says "serial sound"? 
From the sound of the other things, they are all types of cable connections and it would be an audio cable hookup of some kind. But that's just a guess.


----------



## Goienetxea

Gracias a los dos, no trabajo con este equipo, estoy haciendo la traducción de las pruebas a las que lo someten, y ya estoy en el final, de hecho son los diagramas precisamente de las conexiones así que sí creo que emita un sonido. De cualqueir forma lo traduje tal cual, si encontramos otra propuesta bien, si no pues MIL GRACIAS a los dos por seguir aquí.


----------



## Titi Hilda

Aqui te doy otra idea.  Se refiere a serial port.

In computing, a *serial port* is a serial communication physical interface through which information transfers in or out one bit at a time (contrast parallel port). Throughout most of the history of personal computers, data transfer through serial ports connected the computer to devices such as terminals and various peripherals.

Pudiese ser que Serial y Sound son dos terminos distintos que no se deben combinar para formar un termino.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmmm, maybe. Wish I could see the diagram. And where is the moderadiólogo peruano? You'd think he might know ...


----------



## Goienetxea

Thanks for your time and opinions,  you're being of great help, I'm sure we'll find something, by the moment I need to finish all the translation, and then, as the term appears only in this diagram, I'll return to it. Thanks a lot to you both


----------



## Goienetxea

OK, it's supposed I've uploaded the diagram, though I don't see any confirmation, well, I hope it's ok, and that it will help to find out the term.

Best regards and thanks a lot

Diagram in English:







In Spanish:


----------

